# whats up with east matty ?



## rpctaxidermy (Jan 28, 2008)

well i wanted to start out by saying that ive spent alot of time in east matty since dec, ive put in hour after hour of wading EVERYTHING,ive been al l over the place ,,i know ive been in east matty at least 20 times since dec25,ive only cought fish once ,,as like to day we went to the south shore line and waded and waded ,,and we got zero,,after along day of nothing ,,we decited to bur n the shore line ,,from brown ceder to broiler ,,and we saw a wopping 2 reds ,,but we did manage to look at only 7 big trout ,,are they all gone ,,or what????,,heres one from baffin on the 12 of this month ,,30" 10lbs


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice fish


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

the fish are not on the shoreline, hint hint


----------



## fred heyne (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a hawg! Next time completely extend your arms and it will look like a 12 pounder. Seriously though nice job, beautiful fish.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel your pain, i caught more fish in a different bay system on sat. than I've caught in East Bay since Dec, but they are there . It's weird but when you find them it's like you find all of them


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

got to wonder how such a goofy looking guy, could catch such a quality fish.........??

are you sure Bruce or your baby brother didn't catch it, and let you take a picture with it?

lol

nice fish.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

rpctaxidermy said:


> we decited to bur n the shore line


With you and every other guy doing that, now you know whats wrong with east matty.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> With you and every other guy doing that, now you know whats wrong with east matty.


That's what I was thinking....


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> With you and every other guy doing that, now you know whats wrong with east matty.


UH yeah , you burn the shore then wonder why no fish are on the shore ...


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr.Rpctaxidermy,I have been fishing East Matagorda all winter and have caught 2 over 8lbs in a few weeks and 10 over 7 in the last few months.I have been fishing only two different spots since December.I have waited for waders to wade out of the spot, they were anchored right in them and never stuck a big fish.I would come in behind them and stand in that spot and never move and would smoke the big girls.My first 8 lb'er was caught almost in a boat wake from a gentleman pulling out.Actually the boat traffic was helping me.The fish were on structure and the boats would move the fish to me without me having to wade to new structure.Blast and cast has been my motto all winter, when the other boat blast outta there then you need to cast in there.Just a bit of advice your most likely fishing to fast for the big fish.I have been throwing top waters whenever the water temps were above 54 degrees.Sometimes taking more than 10 min to fish the lure back to me.I have been just letting it sit out there then all of a sudden she can't take it any longer and kills it.I hope this helps.Please see previous post for some pictures.Sneekypete


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just because you cant find em dont mean they aint there, we smoked in E matty last weekend and have been on good fish since october. Were not guides either, just some dudes that DONT BURN SHORELINES! Keep tryin bro


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> With you and every other guy doing that, now you know whats wrong with east matty.


Spot On!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

I keep telling people there are no fish over there. The water is polluted, the mosquitos will eat you alive, and the stingrays are the size of small boats!


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah theyre all gone,no fish to be had.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

yea, I lied-no fish....ever!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

YEH YEh what he said,on severel trips with SneakyPete I would meet him back at the boat.Sneaky with a few nice ones Deano with none.What ya doin different?Told me to slow down and let the wind blow the top water back out and work one area hard then fan out.Fish on after that,found out i was walking in with it to fast.Thanks Coach
Deano


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

rpctaxidermy, 

welcome to 2cool.......lol.........where shoreline burning is a bad word..........lol


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*East Matty ?*

Hello there ,
Don't mean to add salt to injury . But ; I was there for my first time ever on
the 15th of this month ( Sat .) and killed the reds off the boat , anchored out
middle of the bay . I prefer wading , but it wasn't my boat . Used fresh dead 
shrimp and new penny gulps . Lost three to four nice reds up to the boat and
pulled in alot of keeper puppy drum ( kept three ) , and big sandtrout .....
Looking forward to going back pretty soon .. Best wishes and God bless ....


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

RPC,

A truly amazing post from several angles. I read it last night and was so worked up I decided to wait until today to post. So here goes a watered down version from someone that fishes that bay on a very regular basis.

First of all, the problem isn't with East Matagorda Bay. If you fish there regularly you see all the boat traffic. If just a small percentage of those fisherman decide to burn large stretches of shoreline, well, I'm sure you can see the problem with fishing the shoreline.

Second, even with all the pressure it ain't that difficult to catch fish there. Thanks for stopping your rake at "broiler" (Boiler). My wife and I were probably wailing on fish just west of there right about that time.

Just a suggestion, but you may want to try a different technique if you aren't catching fish. Maybe head back towards Galveston some?



rpctaxidermy said:


> well i wanted to start out by saying that ive spent alot of time in east matty since dec, ive put in hour after hour of wading EVERYTHING,ive been al l over the place ,,i know ive been in east matty at least 20 times since dec25,ive only cought fish once ,,as like to day we went to the south shore line and waded and waded ,,and we got zero,,after along day of nothing ,,we decited to bur n the shore line ,,from brown ceder to broiler ,,and we saw a wopping 2 reds ,,but we did manage to look at only 7 big trout ,,are they all gone ,,or what????,,heres one from baffin on the 12 of this month ,,30" 10lbs


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I suggest looking for a group or groups of anglers with bent rods and pulling in close to them. Thats the easiest way.



LOL


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Its true I tell you! Once my anchor pulled free and the boat floated away. It was in the middle of the bay before I saw it! So , I caught 2 boat sized rays and tied them together with my stringer and rode them to get my boat.



That is how I got the nickname Aqua-man.



wolverine said:


> I keep telling people there are no fish over there. The water is polluted, the mosquitos will eat you alive, and the stingrays are the size of small boats!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> Maybe head back towards Galveston some?


bwaahahahahaha

RPC can't even spell Galveshun.........

I thought this forum was for reports, and congratulations of the same.....nice job on makinig a new poster feel welcome.......I bet you do a great job as the greeter at Walmart.......employee of the month.......


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bet that big girl ate good. (Thumbs Up)


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

What are you doing in E. Matty? Don't you know that bay belongs to someone?? I didn't say that....


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess catch and release is too much to ask as well? Everyone knows that those big trout dont taste as good as the 17in ones do. Besides, you could have at least took a pic that made everyone think you released that hog, not just some frozen plank of a trout.


----------



## rpctaxidermy (Jan 28, 2008)

*im the taxidermist*

oh now i didnt eat her , shes gona be hangen on my wall in about 30 days ,,it took me 3 yrs to catch that fish ,,and i alway catch and release ,,i dont eat fish ,,,


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I practice C.B.F. when at all possiable.

CATCH. BATTER. FRY!



bigmark said:


> I guess catch and release is too much to ask as well? Everyone knows that those big trout dont taste as good as the 17in ones do. Besides, you could have at least took a pic that made everyone think you released that hog, not just some frozen plank of a trout.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

bigmark said:


> I guess catch and release is too much to ask as well? Everyone knows that those big trout dont taste as good as the 17in ones do. Besides, you could have at least took a pic that made everyone think you released that hog, not just some frozen plank of a trout.


man, a guy cant even post a pic of a nice fish around here anymore without someone spankin em.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

BigMark Trout Nazzi


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think BM's comment was tongue in cheek.........notice the smiley at the end of his post?


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I agreee with Big John. This board is really going down hill. I have read more threads in the past two weeks where some poor poaster gets slammed and crusified for posting something that someone doesn't agree with. Get off the man's case. He is proud of a legal fish, that he caught legaly, and has every right to keep if he wants. If you catch the same fish and you wish to release by all means go ahead and releas it. And a big "good on ya" if you do. If you wish to keep it then go right ahead. I personally release all trout over 24". That being said if I ever catch one over 30" you can bet you will see my picture with my smilling face and my big trout. I don't care if it hairlips all of you.

RR


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

My best is 29.....and I ate her. I will not do it again though. 25 and under will fry.....bigger will only be saved if I have to.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Fishing reports*

I for one wish 2cool would discontinue the fishing reports again and not allow it in any way, Most of the time posters are just ego boosting or druming up business for their guide service, by only posting when they do catch fish, Not a peep out them when they get skunked. Then some I know that do post reports are just useing it to mislead people and sending them in a differn't direction from were they are catching fish.


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Follow this link, I don't know whats going on here something very fishy

http://captblack.homestead.com/


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

He said that he caught it in Baffin. What's so fishy? I don't recognize the boat in the background to be Abury's but who knows? BTW the guy in the black jacket holding up the fish is a budy of mine. He caught that fish with Aubry about 3 yrs ago in Baffin. I think it was just over 27"

RR


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

the boat barn in the back does look familiar.........lol.......internet sleuths........lol


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

And whats the big deal with burning as long as ur not leaving prop scars through sea grass...is he running over those fish or what. Big trout are spooky...why do u think they get up to 8 or 9 lbs...running over them is not gonna help u catch them...only those retarded redfish come back after running over them!!!!!!


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been away and come back to the same old fishing report slams!!!!!!!! Wonderful place!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

jeffsfishin said:


> I for one wish 2cool would discontinue the fishing reports again and not allow it in any way, Most of the time posters are just ego boosting or druming up business for their guide service, by only posting when they do catch fish, Not a peep out them when they get skunked. Then some I know that do post reports are just useing it to mislead people and sending them in a differn't direction from were they are catching fish.


WOW, 2 months on the board.... you weren't even a member when they stopped the report board. The reports board is fine, it is moderated very well. We all have opinions, so just bypass the ones that you don't like. The guy mentioned a topic that 9 of 10 memebers here don't agree with, so he saw some backlash. It is what it is. His fish is beautiful and I am jealous since I am a half inch shy of 30" as my PB, I would trade three of my big fish for one on those 30+ inchers,lol.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

jeffsfishin said:


> I for one wish 2cool would discontinue the fishing reports again and not allow it in any way, Most of the time posters are just ego boosting or druming up business for their guide service, by only posting when they do catch fish, Not a peep out them when they get skunked. Then some I know that do post reports are just useing it to mislead people and sending them in a differn't direction from were they are catching fish.


Dont read'em.
Just pretend there are no fishing reports and you wont be subjected to such bad press.........
Most of the news paper I dont read, why, same reason. I dont like what I read.
So I dont.


----------



## GLW (Nov 15, 2006)

That picture was on Aubrey's website in January when I booked a trip.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

jeffsfishin said:


> I for one wish 2cool would discontinue the fishing reports again and not allow it in any way, Most of the time posters are just ego boosting or druming up business for their guide service, by only posting when they do catch fish, Not a peep out them when they get skunked. Then some I know that do post reports are just useing it to mislead people and sending them in a differn't direction from were they are catching fish.


long as the cookie board stays, I'll keep coming back


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The picture has been on Aubrey's site since way before the "12th of this month" for sure. I think a couple of years honestly.



GLW said:


> That picture was on Aubrey's website in January when I booked a trip.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

*ha*



BertS said:


> I think BM's comment was tongue in cheek.........notice the smiley at the end of his post?


Exactly!!!! At least you were smart enough to realize. I guess the rest of the guys think I was serious about that trout tasting different since it as bigger, too. LOL


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would have to agree. ive seen that picture on capt black's page for a long time now.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Me and a couple of buddies camped at the cut on cedar lake Monday night, even took the new floundering rig and set out a sail line, we came up with zilch. The regulars said the flounder were good before the front, but we only found some fresh beds.

BTW, nice long arm trout!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Burning shore lines is a no no and if it keeps up you will soon see yardage markers off the shorelines of how close you can run them, so yall keep it up! Way 2 go shore burners, were all so happy for you! We already have plenty of folk out there in high places that are ready to put a hault to it. Its not a navigational or fishing aid, its a nursery your ruining, think about that!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I fish east matty and there are alot of boys in super shallow boats that will run between you and the shoreline. I am talkin when you are less than 100 yards from the shore. Don't know if they are burnin but its real **** annoying.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

bigmark said:


> I guess catch and release is too much to ask as well? Everyone knows that those big trout dont taste as good as the 17in ones do. Besides, you could have at least took a pic that made everyone think you released that hog, not just some frozen plank of a trout.


That made me laugh when I saw your avatar of you holding one of our most decimated species.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

jeffsfishin said:


> I for one wish 2cool would discontinue the fishing reports again and not allow it in any way, Most of the time posters are just ego boosting or druming up business for their guide service, by only posting when they do catch fish, Not a peep out them when they get skunked. Then some I know that do post reports are just useing it to mislead people and sending them in a differn't direction from were they are catching fish.


I agree, it is a total waste of time with all these fishing reports on the Fishing Report Forum. I for one am tired of finding out what is going on with the weather, water levels, water conditions, bait levels, what patterns fish are on...etc.... totally useless information when all you have to do is read the fishing report in the Chronicle for detailed, up to date info on the fishing scene. No more bragging and posting all these fish pictures either...we've all seen fish before and don't need you rubbing it in because you happened to have slopped into a hog.

The Fishing Report Forum should be reserved for only ...for a....maybe we could a.....well you can post reports, just no pics and only true information is allowed.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hi*

Congrats on the big fish but......

Prayers sent for the 30" fish. She'll look good on the wall.
I thought taxidermy guys were pushing replicas for like 10 years.
How does that work?

You take a picture, release the fish, then make a replica right?

Hey, maybe a fishing report about who what where when why.

See a guide will stealthfully pull up to a spot and get his waders out 
QUIETLY and approach a spot. They usually don't burn a shoreline, turn back around and flop a few guys out and they meander around looking for fish.
You fish structure not shorelines. Learn the spots within the shoreline and you'll score more often. IMO

Yes, no fish in EM. Go to galveston 
Actually east bay is hot. You didn't see that on Fox sports last night?!

Structure, structure, structure. Not Shoreline, shoreline, shoreline.
You can live by that.

Oh, and fishing with guides will make you feel like a pro.
Very good fish picking up pointers and confidence.
Black is a good guide and person. IMO

Inc, out.....


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Terrynj said:


> I agree, it is a total waste of time with all these fishing reports on the Fishing Report Forum. I for one am tired of finding out what is going on with the weather, water levels, water conditions, bait levels, what patterns fish are on...etc.... totally useless information when all you have to do is read the fishing report in the Chronicle for detailed, up to date info on the fishing scene. No more bragging and posting all these fish pictures either...we've all seen fish before and don't need you rubbing it in because you happened to have slopped into a hog.
> 
> The Fishing Report Forum should be reserved for only ...for a....maybe we could a.....well you can post reports, just no pics and only true information is allowed.


 Could that mean that you dont catch? gripe all u want, but it helps others guy. The fishing reports forum is the main thing that keeps fellas on this site. I knew of several that quit this site when it went off. You are a minority when it comes to that opinion.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

brazosdude said:


> *Could that mean that you dont catch?* gripe all u want, but it helps others guy. The fishing reports forum is the main thing that keeps fellas on this site. I knew of several that quit this site when it went off. You are a minority when it comes to that opinion.


Could it be...you don't catch on? I was busting on the other guy saying we shouldn't post fishing reports on the "Fishing Report Forum!!!!"
Sorry, thought I was being sarcastic enough....


----------

